# Water pump?



## Honda Ghandi (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey all, new to the board. Ive found lots of good info here. My neighbor has a 96 maxima witha 3.0 V6 with a coolant leak a the passenger side. It looks to be coming from the timing cover on the front of the block. How hard is that water pump to do under there? Is it a royal pain in the ass or should I tear into it and do it myself? If anyone has done it andhas some insight I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Honda Ghandi said:


> Hey all, new to the board. Ive found lots of good info here. My neighbor has a 96 maxima witha 3.0 V6 with a coolant leak a the passenger side. It looks to be coming from the timing cover on the front of the block. How hard is that water pump to do under there? Is it a royal pain in the ass or should I tear into it and do it myself? If anyone has done it andhas some insight I sure would appreciate it.


Runs off the timing chain. Not really a DIY type thing unless you really handy.


----------



## igobuk (Oct 6, 2004)

It's not terribly difficult. Here's a link to a pretty good write-up with pictures and detailed steps.

Good luck.


http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=308680


----------



## Honda Ghandi (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. It ended up not being the pump after all. Good writeup though. Thanks for the input. Im more than a little handy. Ive been a Honda tech for 13 years, and an owner of my own shop for a year now. :thumbup:


----------

